# Appropriate Muzzle for Akita Husky cross



## johnmbg (Jan 31, 2011)

Background. Have had Nikita for nearly a year, she is a 5 year old Akita Husky cross rescue. She is a very dominant dog. She walks off the lead in open spaces with generally no problems, although recall can be patchy and she can roam over 200 yards away. In the past she has been very good with other dogs she meets, either ignoring, sniffing or sometimes playing. She is very very friendly with people she meets, but can run up to people who don't always appreciate it. In the last few months there have been a few incidents where she has stolen balls or frisbees and been agressive towards the other dog when it wants it back. And because our 7 year old lab male keeps mounting other dogs, he has to go on the lead when we meet other dogs as if she thinks he is threatened by mounted dog objecting she can wade in.

Anywaaaay, today in the park (100s of acres) we met a woman with a female mid size cross, and when Nikita went up to say hello to the woman and got between the woman and her dog there was some protective growling from her dog, and then Nikita waded into it full bore. When I got her off she still wanted to get back in. Other dog had some fur missing from chest and bleeding from front leg. I kept apologising but I felt awful about it.

She will have to be muzzled off lead now, I can't risk it happening again, so I need to source a really good comfortable muzzle that gives as much freedom as possible without allowing her to bite, or pull it off. We have some rigid plastic thing with one elastic strap round her neck that she can get off in 10 seconds...

Any ideas or experience?

Thanks

John


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why are you letting her offlead if you can't control her? Did the rescue not mention that neither of those breeds can generally go offlead reliably. If she's gone for another dog keep her onlead get a long lead if you want to give her some freedom. The best muzzles are the basket type that allow them to pant and drink


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

She will need to be muzzled _ON_ lead - recall is 'patchy', mature bitch, large breed, has had a fight in which she marked a strangers dog, steals and guards items from other dogs, 'runs up' to unappreciative strangers..... :confused1:

If she is to wear a muzzle you first must teach her to enjoy wearing it so that she doesn't injure herself trying to remove it or indeed get it off and injure another dog.
Here is a clip from Chirag Patel on teaching a dog to love wearing a muzzle: YouTube - Teaching A Dog To Wear A Muzzle (Muzzle Training)

Work on recall training and to look to you when faced with other dogs, rather than running off and 'wading in'. Best of luck


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to admite , I am not a fun either of off lead even if there r in huge spaces , as is always the risk of another dog coming from around the corner .
Honestly try to keep her on lead . 
the thing is , that if nickyta went to that woman and her dog growled (her dog felt your dog invaded the safe space for this lady with her dog- so her dog did give growling and warning signals and your girl accepted the challenge and ended up in a fight .
Better would be if u can put her on a flexy lead if u walk in the park for u to be more easy to control her and some other people to feel safe in the same time .
Any muzzle is good , take her to [email protected] to try some of there muzzles . they let u in the store with the dog . providing u keep her on lead


----------



## johnmbg (Jan 31, 2011)

michaelasi said:


> I have to admite , I am not a fun either of off lead even if there r in huge spaces , as is always the risk of another dog coming from around the corner .
> Honestly try to keep her on lead .
> the thing is , that if nickyta went to that woman and her dog growled (her dog felt your dog invaded the safe space for this lady with her dog- so her dog did give growling and warning signals and your girl accepted the challenge and ended up in a fight .
> Better would be if u can put her on a flexy lead if u walk in the park for u to be more easy to control her and some other people to feel safe in the same time .
> Any muzzle is good , take her to [email protected] to try some of there muzzles . they let u in the store with the dog . providing u keep her on lead


michael

thanks for that. Sounds like an exact summary of the situation, and she clearly isn't going to back down, so will have to avoid such situations in future. Fortunately I have a couple of good open spaces with few dogs and any approaching can be seen from a distance so she will still get her runs. A forum member is kindly posting me a fabric muzzle that she used for her akita, so between that and the rigid plastic one I should be fine, but if not I have a [email protected] near me and will try that.

Thanks again


----------

